# FS: albino BN plecos & red cherry shrimps



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had lots of fun keeping and raising these guys. Bought them from Aprils and James in 2007. I am selling them to make room for my next ventures.

Albino BN plecos (not the long fins ones) :
up to 1" - $1 each
1" - $2 each
up to 2" - $6 each
breeder females 2.5" to 3.5" - $10 each
breeder males 3.5" to 4" - $12 each

Lots of red cherry shrimps at $1 each, any size you can net.

Minimum purchase $15.

here is a couple of old picture:


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

You've got a red cherry shrimp substrate...


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha, You got it. I actually had a thread called cherry shrimps carpet in the old/crashed forum.



Scholz said:


> You've got a red cherry shrimp substrate...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> You've got a red cherry shrimp substrate...


And albino Bn plecos substrate too lol


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

All pms replied. Thx.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've died and gone to cherry hell! LOL. As pictured above, Cherries are basically indestructible (kind of like Amanos but with a high shrimplet survival rate) !

Nice ABN's BTW.

Stuart


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am learning all the time...way to go with the bn plecosssssssss and shrimpppppppp...II need to get serious with my hobby....here goes the electrical bill.......


----------



## Des (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi.

Ill take 2 albino pleco (small) and 415 bucks worth of shrimp

please call me 7788994363

I can possibly pick up today

Des


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Des said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ill take 2 albino pleco (small) and *415 bucks worth of shrimp*


That's a whole lot of shrimp !!!!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

i think he meant 4 x 15 bucks worth of shrimp. 

BTW great prices for the plecos.

I am very tempted to try some Red Cherry Shrimps. I will PM you about them soon


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Des said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ill take 2 albino pleco (small) and *415 bucks worth of shrimp*





BostonBob said:


> That's a whole lot of shrimp !!!!!





Smiladon said:


> i think he meant 4 x 15 bucks worth of shrimp.


I'm thinking that he didn't hit the " Shift " key so the 4 should actually be a $.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.O! WOW, someone's gonna be rich!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> I'm thinking that he didn't hit the " Shift " key so the 4 should actually be a $.


yup! that makes more sense!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Just finished reply all pms. Thanks for all of your interests.

I was puzzled by that request of 415 shrimps, why that number.
Well, BostonBob solved it I believe. Thanks.


----------



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

Hi are there any cherry shrimp left? I moved recently and most of mine died one at a time. The pH in my new apt building is higher! Didn't think to check it 
well, if available I'd like to buy 30.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeannelamp, pm'ed ya!


----------

